# Day #2 Louisiana inshore



## crappiecatchin (Jan 1, 2021)

Well the weather wasn’t good for fishing with the winds howling. It took two anchors to hold the boat but after it grabbed we put a hurting on the fish. 12ft table full of fish.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 2, 2021)

Mercy that's a loaded table!  Congratulations!


----------



## fairweather (Jan 2, 2021)

You guys sure have those sheeps dialed in!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 14, 2021)

Meat


----------



## plumber_1969 (Jan 20, 2021)

I fish with Charlie Thompson over there. Good times and great location.


----------



## mlbowfin (Feb 11, 2021)

sheep herder!


----------

